# minion or snake method????



## lumpydrey (May 4, 2015)

I want to do a long smoke of about twelve hours. My I wanted to try out either the minion or snake method. I'm a lump coal guy. Will either of these methods work with lump, or do I go with briquettes? Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 4, 2015)

What kind of smoker?


----------



## lumpydrey (May 4, 2015)

Going indirect on my old Webber kettle


----------



## wade (May 5, 2015)

For indirect cooking I use the fat snake method - which is almost minion too I guess. You will find this easier with good quality, hard, briquettes than with lump charcoal as they will give a more predictable burn over a longer period of time. I use this method for almost every cook in my Weber. The picture below is from a comparison I did between two brands of briquettes to see how long they would last.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171812/coconut-briquettes













Nature Snake2.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 2, 2014


















Nature Pork1.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 2, 2014






In order to more evenly distribute the heat around the cooking chamber I place a double layer of foil on the cooking grate directly over the coals. This acts as a heat baffle forcing the heat more into the centre of the cooking chamber rather than just up the side and out of the vent..

The temperature can be finely controlled by three-quarters closing the top vent and finely tuning with the bottom. The picture above used 1.5 Kg (3.3 pounds) of briquettes and 400g (0.9 pounds) of pellets. This gave me a continuous cooking temperature of 120 C (250 F) for 8 hours. More briquettes would have extended the cook time further.













Temperature Profile.JPG



__ wade
__ Nov 2, 2014






Another cook - this time with ribs. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171042/ribs-blind-test













Snake1.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 18, 2014


















RibsSmoker1.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 18, 2014






In the past I have tried using the Weber charcoal baskets (one on each side) to try to get even heat source on both sides. For this I filled each basket with unlit briquettes and then placed 3 lit briquettes at one end of each basket. I found this method unreliable though as, when trying to maintain low cooking temperatures, one basket would usually quickly became dominant whilst the other remained cool and sometimes even went out.  

I hope this helps


----------



## lumpydrey (May 5, 2015)

@Wade Thank you very much! This is very helpful. Thank you for the time you took and the detailed tutorial. I like the idea of the foil barrier. I'm going to give this another read once I start my cook. Thanks again.


----------



## lumpydrey (May 5, 2015)

By the [email protected] looks like a lot of good eating [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## wade (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Lumpydrey 

Don't forget to post some photos of your smoke


----------



## lumpydrey (May 5, 2015)

20150505_183452.jpg



__ lumpydrey
__ May 5, 2015





 12 pound bone in butt. 













20150505_183534.jpg



__ lumpydrey
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## lumpydrey (May 5, 2015)

20150505_184015.jpg



__ lumpydrey
__ May 5, 2015





 I wonder if I'll detect a note of my favorite ale [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------

